# Le prestazioni di Niang al Watford.



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Qui commentiamo le prestazioni di M'baye Niang al Watford.


----------



## ralf (31 Gennaio 2017)

Titolare contro l'Arsenal.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Qualcuno sta vedendo la partita?


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta vedendo la partita?



Io, vince la sua squadra 1 a 2 ma finora non ha fatto nulla di interessante.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io, vince la sua squadra 1 a 2 ma finora non ha fatto nulla di interessante.



Grazie


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2017)

Per ora fa l'esterno destro.


----------



## ralf (4 Febbraio 2017)

Primo assist in Premier.


----------



## Heaven (4 Febbraio 2017)

Goal e assist dopo poco più di 45'


Quando se ne vanno diventano tutti fenomeni, abbiamo una rosa marcia


----------



## ralf (4 Febbraio 2017)

18M con i prezzi della Premier sono anche pochi, Sabatini minimo 25 li prendeva.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Calcia indifferentemente con destro e sinistro, però è scarso sizi 
Grande Mbaye!


----------



## SecondoRosso (4 Febbraio 2017)

Te pareva......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Calcia indifferentemente con destro e sinistro, però è scarso sizi
> Grande Mbaye!



sono d'accordo calcia con entrambi i piedi indifferentemente, fanno entrambi schifo.


----------



## koti (4 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo continui così.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo calcia con entrambi i piedi indifferentemente, fanno entrambi schifo.



Intanto assist di sinistro (piede "debole"). Comunque, dai, andato lui abbiamo svolt.. Ah, no aspetta le abbiamo perse entrambe. Meno male che ci siete voi fenomeni..


----------



## Baresinho (4 Febbraio 2017)

A inizio anno sembrava forte, poi è calato, ma a destra era una spina.
Se esplode rosico perchè poi dovremmo prendere anche l'ES


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Intanto assist di sinistro (piede "debole"). Comunque, dai, andato lui abbiamo svolt.. Ah, no aspetta le abbiamo perse entrambe. Meno male che ci siete voi fenomeni..



ma che centra lol? Qualcuno dice che Niang è il problema del Milan? Il Milan ha 200 altri problemi ma Niang è scarso. Doti fisiche eccezionali ma è sempre stata una ciabatta e chi non lo ammette è ipocrita. Poi se una prestazione buona con il Watford può bastare a dire che con noi era di legno per puro caso ok hai ragione te.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che centra lol? Qualcuno dice che Niang è il problema del Milan? Il Milan ha 200 altri problemi ma Niang è scarso. Doti fisiche eccezionali ma è sempre stata una ciabatta e chi non lo ammette è ipocrita. Poi se una prestazione buona con il Watford può bastare a dire che con noi era di legno per puro caso ok hai ragione te.



Nono, hai ragione te che metti in dubbio le capacità di Niang per due mesi e mezzo di melma (d'altronde a 22 anni tutti i giocatori del mondo sono costanti lungo la stagione, no?). 
Sarei stato curioso di sapere il tuo pensiero sul giocatore che hai in avatar dopo i primi due mesi di campionato


----------



## Baresinho (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che centra lol? Qualcuno dice che Niang è il problema del Milan? Il Milan ha 200 altri problemi ma Niang è scarso. Doti fisiche eccezionali ma è sempre stata una ciabatta e chi non lo ammette è ipocrita. Poi se una prestazione buona con il Watford può bastare a dire che con noi era di legno per puro caso ok hai ragione te.



Quoto di piede faceva schifo....pero' con i prezzi che girano oggi 18 è poco...rischi che se piomba qualcuno della premier su keita balde per prendere un ES degno ne devi tirar fuori 40 coi prezzi che girano.
Tenendo niang avevi un problema di mercato in meno, a meno che riscattiamo deolofeu


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> 18M con i prezzi della Premier sono anche pochi, Sabatini minimo 25 li prendeva.



Ecco Sabatini.. ma da noi c'e un certo Galliani che chiude l'affare a 18 per il Milan ma poi lui da solo ne prende almeno 3 nella operazione, resta cmq un ottimo affare per il Watford..


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non c'erano dubbi che avrebbe fatto bene, anche se fosse solo un fuoco di paglia. Il milan si è disfatto di lui incomprensibilmente.
Con i vari abate, de sciglio, zapata, ely, vangioni, montolivo , poli e bacca da far fuori la priorità diventa niang.
Gol e assist non vengono per caso.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2017)

Niang si è fatto fuori da solo e di conseguenza montella gli ha dato il benservito e la società gli ha trovato una sistemazione.
Un giorno forse sapremo cosa è realmente successo.
Certo che, visto il niang dei primi mesi e quello degli ultimi due, sfido tutti a dire che non sembrassero due persone anzichè una.
Se poi è stato venduto/valutato male mi rifiuto di credere che abbia fatto tutto galliani : non può prendere decisioni in merito chi tra un mesetto non ci sarà più!!!
Non può vendere giocatori che apparterranno ad un'altra proprietà da qui a breve.
Se cosi fosse ci sarebbe il grosso rischio di trovarsi senza porte a milanello....


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2017)

lo ripeterò fino alla morte. Deve giocare punta non esterno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nono, hai ragione te che metti in dubbio le capacità di Niang per due mesi e mezzo di melma (d'altronde a 22 anni tutti i giocatori del mondo sono costanti lungo la stagione, no?).
> Sarei stato curioso di sapere il tuo pensiero sul giocatore che hai in avatar dopo i primi due mesi di campionato



2 mesi di melma? Niang al Milan ci è stato anni ed ha fatto 2 mesi buoni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 2 mesi di melma? Niang al Milan ci è stato anni ed ha fatto 2 mesi buoni.



La mia opinione di Suso è sempre stata quella di un giocatore molto tecnico che aveva una sola giocata nel repertorio. Si è evoluto e non ho paura ad ammetterlo, solo gli sciocchi non cambiano idea. Se Niang esplodesse non avrei problemi a dirlo, ma fino ad ora è l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente di fare. Se sarà un altro Aubameyang lo dirà il tempo , ma io ho forti dubbi.


----------



## Sand (5 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non c'erano dubbi che avrebbe fatto bene, anche se fosse solo un fuoco di paglia. Il milan si è disfatto di lui incomprensibilmente.
> Con i vari abate, de sciglio, zapata, ely, vangioni, montolivo , poli e bacca da far fuori la priorità diventa niang.
> Gol e assist non vengono per caso.



Non sono d'accordo.
Bacca andrà via e tornerà a far bene.
Sul resto il discorso è diverso.
Chi potrebbe comprarli?
Stipendi troppo alti per le squadre piccole, troppo scarsi per chi potrebbe garantirgli lo stesso ingaggio.
Sono invendibili.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Non c'erano dubbi che avrebbe fatto bene, anche se fosse solo un fuoco di paglia. *Il milan si è disfatto di lui incomprensibilmente.
> *Con i vari abate, de sciglio, zapata, ely, vangioni, montolivo , poli e bacca da far fuori la priorità diventa niang.
> Gol e assist non vengono per caso.



penso che sia stato Niang a chiedere la cessione..


----------



## koti (11 Febbraio 2017)

Visto oggi per la prima volta con il Watford. È rimasto in campo per tutti i 90 minuti.
Non ha brillato ma non ha fatto neanche così male. Diversi errori come suo solito (un tiro in curva, alcune palle perse in modo banale) ma anche un paio di belle giocate sulla fascia, dribbling e cross in area, che potevano portare al gol (giocate che da noi non faceva più da mesi). Poi obiettivamente lo United ha stradominato la partita per cui combinare qualcosa era difficile. 
Per atteggiamento e voglia anni luce rispetto al giocatore visto da noi nell'ultimo periodo. Tanta corsa e ripiegamenti difensivi. 
È evidente che a livello mentale doveva essere successo qualcosa di grave.


----------



## ralf (4 Aprile 2017)

Bel goal e assist contro il West Bromwich.


----------



## ralf (4 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Now i'm here (4 Aprile 2017)

bel gol. 

secondo voi lo riscatteranno ? com'è la formula che non ricordo più....riscatto obbligatorio a tot presenze ?


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Aprile 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bel gol.
> 
> secondo voi lo riscatteranno ? com'è la formula che non ricordo più....riscatto obbligatorio a tot presenze ?


Riscatto obbligatorio se fa 10 gol


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Aprile 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Riscatto obbligatorio se fa 10 gol



è a quota 2 o sbaglio ?


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Aprile 2017)

2 o 3, non ricordo


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2017)

Quota 2. A 10 non ci arriva di certo, non è comunque detto non venga riscattato.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2017)

Pensare a 10 gol in meno di metà campionato giocando da esterno in una squadra difensiva come il Watford è follia per chiunque, la decisione di riscattarlo o meno non dipenderà dal numero di gol.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Aprile 2017)

Vai bravo mbame.... 

Bellissimo gol.... Sei bravissimo.

Ora cerca di farti riscattare che noi con 18 milioni aumentiamo il gruzzolo.


----------



## siioca (5 Aprile 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bel gol.
> 
> secondo voi lo riscatteranno ? com'è la formula che non ricordo più....riscatto obbligatorio a tot presenze ?



Speriamo di si, grande atleta ma ha dei limiti tecnici incredibili, non può essere mai un giocatore da Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi guardate il suo twitter tutti i tifosi milanisti che gli scrivono di fare altri gol per andare fuori dalle balle... hahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2017)

Sto guardando la partita , un cesso EPICO


----------

